# What do you want from Naughty Nauticals?



## Susanne (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi ladies,

while some of us are still waiting for Heatherette - definitely too long - I've got the impression that some of us already get ready for Naughty Nauticals.

What do you want from this collection?
Without having seen swatches I have decided myself for:

e/s Illegal Cargo
e/s Submarine
l/g Ensign
l/g Love Knot
Pigment Mutiny (the teal one)
Pigment Lovely Lily

Maybe l/s Port Red

My money for Heatherette is saved - so get ready for NN!


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm not impressed with this collection, I think i'd rather save my money for neo sci fi but that might change when I see it in person or see swatches.

Does anyone know when we will get this in the UK? May or June?


----------



## Susanne (Apr 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JesseVanity* 

 
_Does anyone know when we will get this in the UK? May or June?_

 
I just know the release date for Germany is May 1st. Must be similar in the UK.


----------



## Niquas Brain (Apr 7, 2008)

I really like this collection, and want most of it... if I have the cash I'll just buy what I want, otherwise I'll probably just pick up the LE items, and buy the rest later on.

I wondered if anyone knew if the release date was the same for the US as it was for the UK, the only date I've seen is the 1st of May.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Niquas Brain* 

 
_I wondered if anyone knew if the release date was the same for the US as it was for the UK, the only date I've seen is the 1st of May._

 
  It seems that we are lucky this time and won't have a long release delay!


----------



## Jot (Apr 7, 2008)

i'm going to say not much, if anything, but i've said that before and then changed my mind so goodness knows!!!!


----------



## Ang9000 (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm not very impressed with Naughty Nauticals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If anything, all I want Is Submarine e/s, Bell Bottom & Mutiny pigments. That may change when I see swatches. I'm even less impressed with Neo Sci-Fi!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 7, 2008)

i dont want that much as im more into neo sci-fi
but i do want:

l/s: party mate, port red, maybe ahoy there (need to see a swatch for that)
mutiny pigment
pandamonium e/s
and maybe ensign l/g

i dont like the rest of the e/s especially for the fact theres lots of gorgeous ones coming out in up n comin collections

so this is gna save alot of money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i could also get some perm things aswell


----------



## melliquor (Apr 8, 2008)

I want a few things from Naughty Nauticals.  I will be saving money though because I am not impressed with Neo Sci Fi at all.  I want...

Bell Bottom piggie
Lark About piggie
Mutiny piggie
Ensign l/g (need to see swatch)
Meet the Fleet (maybe)
Pandomonium (maybe)
Smoothblue liner (need to see swatch)

Out of everything, the definates are the piggies.  I get all the piggies when they come out.  I love pigments and are so versatile to use.  Everything else... I will need to check out the collection and see what I like but I doubt I will get any e/s because I have over 100 and don't need anymore.  I am trying to be conservative with the new collections and only get anything that is unique.


----------



## tigerli17 (Apr 8, 2008)

I will probably get all the pigments - I don't have Lovely Lily in my possession either so will want to get that. Will most probably get Illegal Cargo as I'm a bit purple mad. Nothing else from the eyeshadows really gets me going but will probably change once I see swatches. 

Buoy O Buoy, Ahoy there and Port Red all look quite lovely too. I've gone from detesting lipstick to needing everything thats out there I've no idea whats wrong with me! Theres stuff from Euristocrats I want too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thankfully Neo Sci-Fi just doesn't interest me at all, after this one it will be saving for Cool Heat  More slimshines!!


----------



## tigerli17 (Apr 8, 2008)

MAC lip gloss eyeshadow lipstick samples RRP over Â£30! on eBay, also, Mixed Items, Make-Up Cosmetics, Health Beauty (end time 14-Apr-08 19:44:28 BST)

I don't know if anybody's interested actually but, seen as we're on the topic of Naughty Nauticals, I've just seen this while trawling through ebay. Someone has put up a "sample" of Submarine eyeshadow along with a dazzleglass and full fuschia lipstick. Just thought i'd let ya know in case anyone is interested in buying...


----------



## fashionette (Apr 8, 2008)

My oh my, I love this collection!

I'll probably get:

Pandamonium e/s
Shore leave e/s
Smoothblue e/l
Ahoy there l/s
Party Mate l/s
Port red l/s
Ensign l/g
Hey Sailor l/g
Naughty Nautical nailpolish


----------



## fashionette (Apr 8, 2008)

Too bad they don't have a blush... I love blushes


----------



## user68 (Apr 8, 2008)

I dont love blues but I'm still loving this collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want:

Ensign l/g
Shore Leave e/s
Illegal Cargo  e/s
Meet the Fleet  e/s
Pandamonium   e/s
Lark About pigment


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 8, 2008)

So far I only want ...

Pandamonium e/s
Illegal Cargo e/s
Lovely Lily p/m
Mutiny p/m


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Apr 8, 2008)

Without seeing swatches I want;

pandemonium e/s
Lark pigment
Hey sailor l/g
ahoy there l/s

so not much. Like Glam8babe I am saving myself for neo sci-fi


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Apr 8, 2008)

Just seen Tinkerbelle's swatches and now I don't want any of the eyeshadows! Maybe meet the fleet but I'm not impressed.

Still want lark about pigment.

Am thinking about getting buoy-o-buoy l/s, ahoy there l/s and thats all I think!

xx


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 8, 2008)

After seeing swatches i've decided that I LIKE;

Meet the fleet e/s
Panamonium e/s
Illegal Cargo e/s

Ahoy there! l/s
Buoy o buoy l/s
Party mate l/s

Wheither I like them enough to buy I'm not sure,  but when it comes out I'll definatly go down to the store and see all this in person.


----------



## Niquas Brain (Apr 8, 2008)

After seeing swatches I'm not so keen on the eyeshadows, maybe Submarine.

But the Lipsticks and Lipglasses are nice, I'll have to just pick a couple though as they are quite similar I'd probably not end up wearing them all alot.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 9, 2008)

My wish-list is still the same after seeing swatches!


----------



## peacelover18 (Apr 9, 2008)

After seeing swatches, all I want is:

Lovely Lily Pigment
Bell-Bottom Blue Pigment
Mutiny Pigment


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 9, 2008)

after seeing swatches i now want:

e/s: Pandamonium, Submarine
Pigment: Mutiny, maybe bell bottom blue (depending on more swatches)
l/s: party mate, port red, ahoy there
l/g: either ensign OR love knot (both look similar.. but i need to see more swatches)


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 9, 2008)

im not feeling this collection, i will probably buy one of the pigments and the blue nail polish.


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm relieved that I'm only considering getting 2 eyeshadows - Shore Leave and Illegal Cargo. I like the look of some of the other things the 2 blue pigments but I know they'll look awful on me. I already have Lovely Lily though and it really is lovely!


----------



## Winnie (Apr 11, 2008)

I know I definitely want the Party Mate lipstick and maybe the Navy Blue nail varnish. I'm not sure about the eyeshadows yet, as I don't wear blues very often, but I'm considering Submarine. I prefer the greens of cool heat!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winnie* 

 
_ I prefer the greens of cool heat!_


----------



## foxynats (Apr 12, 2008)

Argh.. i hate MAC, it makes me spend my money.. i am still trying to get over Heathertte, hehe.

I likes...

L/G Ensign, Hey sailor, Love Knot
L/S Party Mate
Submarine, Meet The Fleet, Illegal cargo e/s
All the pigments, lol


----------



## Ang9000 (Apr 12, 2008)

After seeing swtaches I want:

Submarine e/s
Bateaux l/g
Ahoy There l/s
Mutiny Bell Pigment
Bell Bottom Blue Pigment
Lovely Lily Pigment 
Lark About Pigment (maybe)

I'd still like to see swatches of them against some perm things though


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 16, 2008)

*Waiting for Naughty Nauticals!*

so we are finally finished waiting for Heatherette... seems like forever!!!
and next up we have Naughty Nauticals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




what do you guys think about this collection?

and what will you be buying?

i hope we dont have to wait so long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





---------
i want:
e/s: submarine, pandamonium
pigment: mutiny
l/s: ahoy there, party mate, port red
l/g: either ensign or loveknot


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Waiting for Naughty Nauticals!*

When is this out in the UK? 1st of May?


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Waiting for Naughty Nauticals!*

I think I just want submarine eyeshadow, I'm sure my list will grow though.


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Waiting for Naughty Nauticals!*

i want mutiny pigment, nil else xx


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Waiting for Naughty Nauticals!*

I was wondering how soon someone would start a thread like this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At the moment, I'm only expecting to buy a couple of eyeshadows (Illegal Cargo and Shore Leave) and perhaps Mutiny pigment.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Waiting for Naughty Nauticals!*

I might skip this one!!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Waiting for Naughty Nauticals!*

no thats the US date but it shouldnt be long after


----------



## Patricia (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Waiting for Naughty Nauticals!*

might get the blue nailpolish...


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Waiting for Naughty Nauticals!*

I've decided to skip this collection, after heatherette I don't think I'll be buying anything intill neo sci fi. 

The two blue pigments are pretty, but I'd never use them and I'd never get through a whole one. I don't like lusture glasses, they look soo pretty on the lady that swatches them in the swatch forum, I forgot her username but I think it's tinkerbell something, she makes EVERYTHING look good on her lips. I see her swatches and think that looks amazing and then I see it on someone else and I'm not so sure lol.


----------



## melliquor (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Waiting for Naughty Nauticals!*

I can't wait for the pigments.  I am a pigment junkie.  I am getting...

Mutiny p/m
Lark About p/m
Bell Bottom p/m
Ensign l/g

This collection should come out on 1st of May.  It is always the first Thursday of the month except for exclusive collections.  I am going to Harrods on Saturday to pick up a postcard.  They always run out by time the collection is released.

Is anybody getting any of the dazzleglasses?  I am very excited about seeing those.  I am think of picking up a couple of those as well.


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Waiting for Naughty Nauticals!*

yeah forgot about the blue nail polish i'll get that and maybe mutiny and bell-bottom pigments (oh dear my list is growing by the minute) i nthink i'll go to the counter for this one so i can see what colours are nice xx


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Waiting for Naughty Nauticals!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Is anybody getting any of the dazzleglasses?  I am very excited about seeing those.  I am think of picking up a couple of those as well._

 
Me too - I especially like the blue one so I'll definitely be getting that and probably at least one more.


----------



## tigerli17 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Waiting for Naughty Nauticals!*

Well I bought that lot off of ebay, the one with Full Fuchsia L/S and WN samples of Submarine and Like Venus Dazzleglass. I'm 100% sure they're real, I've had WN stuff given to me before so they all look quite genuine. I also have fresh water at home so I'll do a comparison in the swatches forum unless someones beaten me to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If I like Like Venus I'll definitely be getting more Dazzleglasses. Want the blue one for sure! And that really pale one I forget its name...Pleasure Principle I think...

I'm a bit disappointed now I've seen swatches of the rest of the E/S and E/S is what I collect the most! I'll still probably get them unless I can find a good dupe for them. The pigments is really what I'm after though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And Party Mate L/S. And the nail polishes!! I love MAC nail polishes! I would like the lustreglasses, I wear my Flowerosophy all the time, but I gotta draw the line somewhere or I'll be buying the whole collection and will be totally in the red!

Now Cool Heat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's what I'm gonna be saving for after this! I might get the E/S from Neo Sci Fi but I'm not too excited about that Collection really...


----------



## ilovegreen (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Waiting for Naughty Nauticals!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_i want mutiny pigment, nil else xx_

 
Ditto


----------



## Susanne (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Waiting for Naughty Nauticals!*

Oh, I already have a wish-list again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want 

l/g Ensign
l/g Love Knot
Pigment Lovely Lily
Pigment Mutiny
Pigment Bell Bottom Blue
e/s Submarine

I have already got Technakohl liner Smoothblue from the perm line.

And I want two or three dazzleglasses.

The release date for Germany is May 3rd.


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Waiting for Naughty Nauticals!*

lovely lilac & mutiny pigments
illegal cargo and pandamonium eyeshadows
love knot lipglass and
bouy-oh-bouy lipstick

thats my list so far i thinkk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i might add to it or i might take some off when i see it in person
<33.x


----------



## Jot (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Waiting for Naughty Nauticals!*

I'm really planning to get nothing but i said that for heatherette!!!!


----------



## Winnie (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Waiting for Naughty Nauticals!*

At the moment I want...
Party Mate or Ahoy There L/s
Illegal Cargo e/s
Blue Nail polish.
but i think it might be even less when it's nearer the time. I'm trying to hold back for Cool heat.


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Waiting for Naughty Nauticals!*

I'm not feeling this collection but I'll check it out. I'm saving my money for the other collections


----------



## catz1ct (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Waiting for Naughty Nauticals!*

I think I might get something but I'm not sure what yet. :/


----------



## sillymoo (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Waiting for Naughty Nauticals!*

Nothing for me... i think!
I'm waiting for Cool Heat!!!


----------



## c00ki312 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Waiting for Naughty Nauticals!*

i didnt buy anything from heatherette cuz of all the waiting, it put me off so im buyng all the blue e/s and p/m and the blue nail polish! lol im sure one of the e/s look like parrot tho but yeah im splashing out on this collection!


----------



## Ang9000 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Waiting for Naughty Nauticals!*

Not too keen on this collection. I think I'll probably just get 
Bateaux l/g
Submarine e/s
Both blue pigments

I'm more excited about Cool Heat. Luckily my MAC Pro card came today so should save me some money!


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Waiting for Naughty Nauticals!*

I'm thinking none of e/s after the swatches! I want:

Lark About piggie
Ahoy There
Buoy O Buoy or a l/g

Waiting for Neo-Sci-fi!

I'm also trying to cut down on MAC-eek! Trying to only buy 3-4 things max from a collection!


----------



## sillymoo (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Waiting for Naughty Nauticals!*

I've just read in the ES magazine that the MAC nautical collection will be out next week!!


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Apr 18, 2008)

Lark About
Mutiny
Bell Bottom

Hey Sailor
Bateaux
Port Red
Ahoy There


----------



## QueenEmB (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Waiting for Naughty Nauticals!*

I think I might sit this one out and wait for Cool Heat and Tendertones.


----------



## ilovegreen (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Waiting for Naughty Nauticals!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sillymoo* 

 
_I've just read in the ES magazine that the MAC nautical collection will be out next week!!_


----------



## Ang9000 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Waiting for Naughty Nauticals!*

But would we really get it before the US? I thought they wasn't getting it till May 1st?


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Waiting for Naughty Nauticals!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ang9000* 

 
_But would we really get it before the US? I thought they wasn't getting it till May 1st?_

 
we will probs get it in middle of may sometime
i remember last year when some summer collections came out 2 weeks early.. i got my hands on a tendertone lipbalm before most people even in the US so who knows?


----------



## MAC_Diva (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Waiting for Naughty Nauticals!*

When I first saw the pictures go up about NN, i wantd Partey Mate L/s immdiately. I just hope its lighter then in the picture, nothing to dramatic. I'm also thinking about the lipglasses. I do have Love Nectar and Viva Glam VI SE and the colors in the pictures look pretty similar. I hope the NN lip glasses are different. I also may get 1-3 eyeshadows. I don't know about the pigments yet, i really haven't mastered the technique to apply them. I just can't wait to see them on me, then I will decide


----------



## Susanne (Apr 19, 2008)

I have changed my mind and will take pigment Bell Bottom Blue instead of e/s Illegal Cargo


----------



## Susanne (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Waiting for Naughty Nauticals!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ang9000* 

 
_But would we really get it before the US? I thought they wasn't getting it till May 1st?_

 
Yes, the US release date is May 1st. My MA told me the release date for Germany would be May 3rd. I guess you will get it in the UK also in that week then.


----------



## Shepherdess (Apr 19, 2008)

Im going to be buying all 4 pigments! Im a sucker for pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Pigments:
-Bell Bottom
-Lovely Lily
-Mutiny
-Lark about

Eyeshadow:
-Submarine 
-Pandamonium

The other colours dont look too appealing atm.

Lips:
-Bateaux l/g
-Hey sailor l/g

None of the lipsticks take my fancy tbh! Im more excited about the cool heat and neo sci fi


----------



## amber_j (Apr 20, 2008)

I originally thought I didn't want anything from this collection because I was so excited about Neo Sci-Fi, but that has totally disappointed and I've been pleasantly surprised by some of the colours in Naughty Nauticals.

I'm thinking of getting:

Illegal Cargo e/s
Meet The Fleet e/s
Bell Bottom p/g
Lovely Lily p/g
Mutiny p/g
Party Mate l/s
Port Red l/s
Ensign l/g
Hey Sailor l/g

Obviously, this all depends on how things look once I've swatched them at the store. I always start with a long list and end up only buying 2 or 3 items


----------



## GoldenFairy (Apr 20, 2008)

I want everything (but I don't think I will be able to get everything!)


----------



## melliquor (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Waiting for Naughty Nauticals!*

We will be getting NN in stores and counters on the 1st May confirmed by Harrods and Selfridges.  The postcards are now in the stores.  I picked up a few yesterday.  I don't know about online.  It can be from anywhere a couple of days before to a week later.


----------



## user79 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Waiting for Naughty Nauticals!*

I like some of the lipsticks and glosses, the red lipstick had def caught my eye...


----------



## iheartcolor (Apr 20, 2008)

Well, I *want* Lovely Lilly, Mutiny and Bell Bottom Blue pigges, all the l/g and all the l/s.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But we will see what happens when I swatch against my own skin.  Hopefully the "wants" will go down!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Like I need another pink based lipstick!  I think I NEED the red, since I don't own one, single red lippie!

-Lauren


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 22, 2008)

I've been thinking about it and I think I'm going to pass on this collection and buy some things from the permanent line instead.


----------



## Ang9000 (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_I've been thinking about it and I think I'm going to pass on this collection and buy some things from the permanent line instead._

 
Thats so weird! I was just thinking exactly the same thing! I like a couple of the pigments, but don't love them like I did Heatherette stuff. I've got a long permanent/pro list so going to save my pennies for that


----------



## Eleanor (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm going to probably get Mutiny and Lark About pigments and maybe the red lipstick. The eyeshadows look pretty bland in my opinion.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Apr 24, 2008)

So does anyone know if the Dazzleglasses and the mineralised powder foundation will but out at the same time as this collection? I hope so!!

Hopefully it will be online next week, but if Heatherette was anything to go by...


----------



## User49 (Apr 24, 2008)

Today I got shown the new products for Naughty N which comes out in the UK Thursday 1st May! I am in love with the pigments. They are really gorgeous! I am definitely getting Lark About and Mutiny. The eyeshadows are gorgeous too but I have a lot of things similar to them so I probably wont go for those. I found out that the Queen Sin lipstick from past collections is going to be in this collection as a re-promote so if you missed out on that buy it this time!


----------



## User49 (Apr 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHheartsMAC* 

 
_So does anyone know if the Dazzleglasses and the mineralised powder foundation will but out at the same time as this collection? I hope so!!

Hopefully it will be online next week, but if Heatherette was anything to go by..._

 

The Mineralize Powder foundation is coming out with Naughty N. I tried it on today and it is GOREGOUS! I wasn't going to buy it as I didn't think it would work, but I usually wear Studio Fix Fluid as I have quite oily skin and like something with good coverage. I was sold! It stayed on all day, was glowy but had a matt effect. It's gorgeous! And yes it will be coming out with this collection. Dazzleglass however wont be coming out until a little bit later


----------



## amber_j (Apr 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_I found out that the Queen Sin lipstick from past collections is going to be in this collection as a re-promote so if you missed out on that buy it this time!_

 
Queen's Sin repromote??? You have just made my day!


----------



## foxynats (Apr 26, 2008)

Ooh its a good job ive just been paid as i want loads from NN and the new foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 26, 2008)

now i only want
port red l/s
mutiny pigment
lark about pigment


----------



## macmistress (Apr 26, 2008)

does anyone have pics of the whole collection thats due out?


----------



## melliquor (Apr 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_The Mineralize Powder foundation is coming out with Naughty N. I tried it on today and it is GOREGOUS! I wasn't going to buy it as I didn't think it would work, but I usually wear Studio Fix Fluid as I have quite oily skin and like something with good coverage. I was sold! It stayed on all day, was glowy but had a matt effect. It's gorgeous! And yes it will be coming out with this collection. Dazzleglass however wont be coming out until a little bit later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
NO!!!! Don't tell me we have to wait another month for Dazzleglass.  I was really looking forward to those.  It doesn't make sense because the US is getting theirs on the 1st May.  We should be getting it then as well.

MAC IS REALLY STARTING TO PISS ME OFF WITH THE COLLECTION DATES!!!!!!!!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 27, 2008)

I preordered yesterday

Pigment Mutiny, Mell Bottom Blue, Lovely Lily
Lustreglass Ensign, Hey Sailor
Nail Lacquer Shirelle


----------



## ilorietta (Apr 27, 2008)

I want nothing thankfully!


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 28, 2008)

Mac Pro Store in London have told me today the release date is 8th May. But who knows everyone seems to get different answers nowadays. Used to always be the first Thursday of the month.

I definitely want Ensign and Mutiny pigment.
I'm interested in Shore Leave and Ilegal Cargo, but I need to see them in person before I can decide. Same with Buoy oh Buoy & Party Mate lipsticks.


----------



## Winnie (Apr 28, 2008)

I don't think I will be getting anything but I'm definitely interested in the mineralised foundation!


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Apr 29, 2008)

Does anyone know if NN is out thursday still? I email MAC but haven't got a response. It's already up on the US site!!

xx


----------



## ri0tdorque (Apr 29, 2008)

I know that Nordstrom is getting a special edition quad and I've pre-ordered that which should come in this weekend. It has blues and yellows so we shall see how it goes.


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 29, 2008)

.......


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 29, 2008)

I dont know what I want ?? Only thing I have in my basket is shore leave :O, I think I might just buy perm items instead


----------



## ilovegreen (Apr 29, 2008)

I picked up 
Munity pigment 
Panedemonium e/s 
bateaux l/g 
mineral foundation 
stowaway quad 
Starlet l/g from heatherette


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Apr 29, 2008)

I just picked up: 

Buoy-O-Buoy l/s
Bateaux l/g
Lark about pigment
New mineralize loose foundation in light medium - excited about this one!!

4 items and it came to £63 with postage. Sometimes I think Mac is too expensive! lol.

Anyone noticed that Specktra is _really_ slow today?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xx


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 29, 2008)

I just ordered Illegal Cargo e/s, Shore Leave e/s and Mutiny p/g. (I also ordered some more MV3, Motif e/s, Plushlash and Studio Fix powder - oops!)


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 29, 2008)

I ordered:
Naughty Nautical n/l
Submarine e/s
Pandamonium e/s
Hey, Sailor l/g
Party Mate l/s
and Port Red l/s

I want samples of all the pigments still. 
I had to show a lot of restraint, I wanted all the lip products!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_I just ordered Illegal Cargo e/s, Shore Leave e/s and Mutiny p/g. (I also ordered some more MV3, Motif e/s, Plushlash and Studio Fix powder - oops!)_

 
I just love plushlash!


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I just love plushlash!_

 
Ooh, that's good to know as I really was unsure which of the mascaras to choose. I normally use Benefit Bad Gal or Diorshow Blackout but I thought I'd throw one in with my NN order as I could be doing with a new one. Sounds hopeful!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 30, 2008)

So many say that MAC would not have good mascaras, but I disagree! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also like Zoomlash, but Plushlash is my number one!! It gives my lashes a lot of curl, length and volume
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let me know what you think about it.


----------



## melliquor (Apr 30, 2008)

Does anybody know when Dazzleglass is coming out?


----------



## Susanne (Apr 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Does anybody know when Dazzleglass is coming out?_

 
  In Germany they should be out May 3rd.


----------



## tigerli17 (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh this bloody sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have absolutely NO money till the 15th May! I wanna order now dammit...I want the 4 pigments, Love Knot, Ahoy There and the 2 nail lacquers which comes to nearly £100 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very tempted to go DEEP into my overdraft right now....


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 30, 2008)

am i the only one who thinks this collection is a bit.......Meh!!!
i think mutiny pigment is nice but i have azreal blue, love knot is quite nice too but.........i don't know lol . 
Anyway just realised today that i have bought loads of nautical themed clothes, bought a red navy and cream gorge skirt from topshop, a red and white stripy top. A laura lees skirt with wee sail boats on it, so feel i should buy some naughty nauticals to go with it!!!


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_So many say that MAC would not have good mascaras, but I disagree! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The only one I've tried was Pro Lash and that was a long time ago. I got it in 'Prim Rosy', a bright pink shade and the colour payoff was pretty poor. However, it didn't seem to lengthen, curl _or_ thicken my lashes so I've avoided MAC mascaras ever since. Perhaps Plush Lash will pleasantly surprise me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I kind of forgot about the Dazzleglasses when I placed my Naughty Nauticals order last night, even though I'm looking forward to getting 3 of them. How fickle! It would be great if they go up this week but it would a bit of a shame if that meant paying for delivery twice in one week!


----------



## Niquas Brain (Apr 30, 2008)

Does anyone know if this is in the Stores? Or just online at the moment?


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_ Perhaps Plush Lash will pleasantly surprise me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!_

 
i really like plushlash, its much like bad gal lash by benefit or diorshow. Only one gripe is it doesn't hold a curl very well! im going to try it with a base otherwise it lengthens and thickens well. I thought i should start using mac mascaras so i can use them for back 2 mac because i replace them so often x


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 30, 2008)

Only thing I got from this collection was pandamonium e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I just spent my money on perm items 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




x

Saving myself for future collections


----------



## Ggxox (Apr 30, 2008)

I LOVE this collection but then again I love the whole Nautical style going on fashion wise too at the moment. Planning to get about £60 worth..eeeek! I'm going to my counter at the weekend as I want to check it all out in person before buying. Might even book in for a makeover.

xoxo


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tigerli17* 

 
_Oh this bloody sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have absolutely NO money till the 15th May! I wanna order now dammit..._

 
It seems that enough people are feeling indifferent about this collection for there to be a good likelihood that the things you want will still be available by the time you can buy them. I know that's probably not much consolation right now when you can see the stuff right there for the having as I know I'd be feeling the same, something like this! -->


----------



## sayah (Apr 30, 2008)

We don't have the collection in Sweden yet so I'm stuck drooling at swatches and promopics. Anyway, I'm thinking about:

Submarine e/s, Ahoy there l/s and Love knot l/g. But I have a feeling that I can find perfectly good dupes of them, I just don't know what those are called. (Anyone?)


----------



## tigerli17 (May 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_It seems that enough people are feeling indifferent about this collection for there to be a good likelihood that the things you want will still be available by the time you can buy them. I know that's probably not much consolation right now when you can see the stuff right there for the having as I know I'd be feeling the same, something like this! --> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lol you know me too well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I actually had a dream last night that I was trying to reserve some at the store and they couldn't understand me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My mum kindly left out £40 for me today for me to buy a couple of pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've put £60 to it - i've decided its what overdrafts are for! - and it feels good that I haven't spent ALL my money on it now. I just won't splurge as much next month.


----------



## ilovegreen (May 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tigerli17* 

 
_ I just won't splurge as much next month._

 
Next month we have the neo sci fi, solar bits, etc coming out and your sure there's nothing you want from these collections ?


----------



## ritchieramone (May 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tigerli17* 

 
_I actually had a dream last night that I was trying to reserve some at the store and they couldn't understand me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ha ha - if you've been dreaming about it, I guess there was no chance you were going to be able to resist that overdraft! That was kind of your mum, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got my order today and it was frustrating that I only got a very brief chance to look at the stuff at lunchtime before I had to come back to work. I thought that, in the pans at least, Shore Leave looked like Neutral Pink and Illegal Cargo was similar to Star Violet, but they swatched quite differently and more like I was expecting. (Okay, I say 'swatched' but it was rather less technical than that - I hope no-one was looking as I sat in the car park at work, tearing open the black box, going all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at my stuff and jabbing (clean!) fingers in the eyeshadows and wiping them all over the backs of my hands!) I'll get a better look at my little haul when I get home tonight but on first look, I'm pretty happy with it - and I'm delighted with Motif too.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (May 1, 2008)

Just received my order. Have to say that I am in LOVE with batuex and Lark about. Lark about seems to have purple reflects to me? 

Buoy-O-Buoy was a huge diasppointment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's nothing special and so similar to other colours. Also I got the new foundation. Does anyone have any ideas about getting it out without going everywhere!?

xx


----------



## glam8babe (May 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHheartsMAC* 

 
_Just received my order. Have to say that I am in LOVE with batuex and Lark about. Lark about seems to have purple reflects to me? _

 
i wanna see swatches


----------



## ilovegreen (May 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHheartsMAC* 

 
_Just received my order. Have to say that I am in LOVE with batuex and Lark about. Lark about seems to have purple reflects to me? 

Buoy-O-Buoy was a huge diasppointment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's nothing special and so similar to other colours. Also I got the new foundation. Does anyone have any ideas about getting it out without going everywhere!?

xx_

 
I tapped a bit of the foundation on a kitchen towel then applied to my face. Saw that tip from a boy wearing makeup on youtube


----------



## catz1ct (May 1, 2008)

I got my order today too, only ordered Hey Sailor and Love Knot but I love them both!


----------



## QueenEmB (May 1, 2008)

What's Love Knot like? How noticeable is the duochrome?


----------



## tigerli17 (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovegreen* 

 
_Next month we have the neo sci fi, solar bits, etc coming out and your sure there's nothing you want from these collections ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
.....Bugger. I also got Download Festival that month AND the Metal Hammer Awards which I need to buy a killer dress for. I'm so screwed. I promised myself I wouldn't get anything from Neo Sci Fi, convinced myself I hated it all. Then I saw the lip refinisher......then the eyeshadows looked mighty tempting.....then a gold lipstick! ARGH! I suck at self control...


----------



## tigerli17 (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_Ha ha - if you've been dreaming about it, I guess there was no chance you were going to be able to resist that overdraft! That was kind of your mum, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha no, but I got everything I wanted in the end. Well sort of, I unexpectedly opted for Port Red rather than Buoy O Buoy. Love Port Red, I'm going to wear it out tonight. Love Knot over Port Red REALLY brings out the blue in it though! Also bought all 4 pigments and the Naughty Nautical nail lacquer which as soon as my boyfriend saw it he was all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (he loves blue stuff). Yup my mum rules 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think she knows that happiness is a bag of MAC


----------



## Girl about town (May 2, 2008)

My resolve is weakening, i said i didsn't want anything but now want, ensign, love knot and mutiny need to save up for my holidays and new clothes xxx


----------



## UrbanEve (May 2, 2008)

Finally a collection with the European launch date corresponding to the US launch


----------



## ritchieramone (May 2, 2008)

That was a nice surprise, especially after the seemingly-interminable wait for Heatherette!


----------



## -moonflower- (May 2, 2008)

I got Port Red, Mutiny and Illegal Cargo. 
I think I'll get one or two other bits tomorrow though, and I want the blue nail varnish. Anyone have any reccommendations? What are your favourites?


----------



## nunu (May 2, 2008)

I want mutiny and BBB pigments, a few lusterglasses and submarine eyeshadow. Not sure about the lippies yet


----------



## Susanne (May 3, 2008)

I got my NN haul:

Pigment Bell Bottom Blue, Mutiny, Lovely Lily
Lustreglass Ensign, Hey Sailor
Polish Shirelle


----------



## amber_j (May 4, 2008)

It was NN Haul Day for me too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I got:
e/s/: Shore Leave, Illegal Cargo, Pandamonium
p/m: Lovely Lily, Mutiny, Bell-Bottom Blue
l/g: Hey Sailor  (looks great over London Life from Euristocrats!)

I've got NC50 skin so if anyone's interested you can see swatches in the NN swatches thread.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (May 4, 2008)

I had a night out Friday night and shall we say I was a little tipsy- I lost my bateux!!! gutted!

So went to my local counter today to get a replacement and also ended up getting ensign, love knot and shore leave e/s, oops!

xx


----------

